# Need Help! Error Code: P0299



## Chase Toole (Feb 4, 2013)

Check engine light came in today in my 2012 2LT. Swung by the local part house and they let me use their code reader. Came up with 2 errors coded P0299: Turbocharger

What exactly does this code mean? 

Is it dangerous to drive with this code?

And was it part of the recall list?

Car only has 26K on it so it's under the bumper to bumper warranty still, but all the shops are closed today so I have to wait until tomorrow. . Thanks guys!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It's an "Underboost" code. It may also be an overboost since there is no corresponding code for too much boost. Definitely take it in and let us know what caused it. Don't clear it.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

IIRC that's a turbo under-boost code. It means something's wrong with the turbo, but not exactly what. Could be anything. Check the oil level to make sure it's full, as that code can indicate any number of maladies that need the turbo to be replaced.


----------



## silver2kws6 (Jul 6, 2013)

I got the same thing n believe i have some oil burning on high boost levels. So lazy to return to stock so ill.let it go n take it easy its out of 36k warrenty anyway. Take it in. before its too late


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Even if you are out of 36k warranty, the turbo falls under the 5 year 100k mile powertrain warranty.


----------



## ctheham (May 31, 2013)

I had the same code pop up. I took it to the dealer, but after keeping it for a week they could not duplicate it and found no problems. I have had it bad for about 3000 miles or so. No issue or lights since that one. I assume it was just a fluke.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Chase Toole said:


> Check engine light came in today in my 2012 2LT. Swung by the local part house and they let me use their code reader. Came up with 2 errors coded P0299: Turbocharger
> 
> What exactly does this code mean?
> 
> ...


Hey Chase,

Were you able to bring your vehicle into the dealership regarding the code? Please let us know of any update, and if you need any additional assistance. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## MyShibbyEco (Jan 21, 2012)

There's a sticky in the Powertrain subforum that has a link to GM's DTC and their conditions under which they are tripped. I'll copy-paste what is in there for P0299 for you.

Component: Turbo Charger Engine Underboost
Monitor Strategy: Detect Positive Boost Pressure Control Deviation
Malfunction Criteria: Desired boost pressure - actual boost pressure
Time required: 25 failures out of 25 samples, 1 sample every 100ms.
SES Light Illuminated when: Type B, 2 trips.

Anything that trips an SES light and required 2 trips to do so I think warrants immediate service.


----------



## Stss95 (Dec 9, 2012)

I just started getting the same code last week, it was hot out and I had the ac on I'm hoping it's just a fluke the car runs fine boost seems ok.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Let us know if you will like for us to look further into this code for you, Stss95. We will be happy to contact your dealership on your behalf and assist with setting up an appointment for a proper diagnosis. Feel free to send us a private message in reference to this thread if we can be of further assistance.

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## vica101 (Sep 3, 2014)

I got this code last week also. My car is currently at the dealer. I was told that they are having to replace the turbo on it. I'm picking it up this afternoon and hoping it fixed some of the issues I was having.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

vica101 said:


> I got this code last week also. My car is currently at the dealer. I was told that they are having to replace the turbo on it. I'm picking it up this afternoon and hoping it fixed some of the issues I was having.


Hey there,

Very sorry for this! Please let us know how everything went at the dealership and how your vehicle is doing. We would be happy to assist you further with any other concerns.

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## ct-rick (Apr 23, 2015)

2011 Cruze 50k on it. 

Code P0299 Wastegate valve stuck open - car needs a new turbo and oil lines. Do not drive car on highway extended periods of time - oilk leaking into turbo.


So.... there's that. Posting this to add to the thread, I hope it's covered under warranty. Otherwise it'll be ~ $1,500 from my mechanic.


----------



## Callbyone (Aug 29, 2015)

I'm having he same problem, i have 2014 chevy cruze liz and the engine light came on yesterday i called Onstar and they came back with a code of P0299. What does that mean and should i take to the dealer ? Also is that under the 36,000 mile warranty or the 100,000 powertrain warranty?


----------

